

Interview with Posterous (YC S08) Co-Founder Sachin Agarwal - rantfoil
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/04/06/dls-interview-posterous-co-founder-sachin-agarwal/

======
suhail
Somehow I feel like this is just the beginning of the Posterous PR machine
(just look @ Twitter these days). Something big; Good job guys!

------
arasakik
Garry and Sachin have built an incredible company. These guys are hustlers
with a laser-like focus, and will end up doing extremely well.

~~~
ALee
... and they have such a great sense of design!

------
rhodin
yeah I love the posterous-way of publishing things. Maybe pinging
(technorati/twingly) is the next step?

~~~
Shamiq
Looking for some clarification...

Does Technorati carry the same weight that it used to? I don't hear it
mentioned and/or coming up that often.

------
rscott
I love you to death Posterous, but why is there still no way to customize the
design? :(

~~~
rantfoil
We're working on it! (Actually could use a few beta testers for the private
beta, fire me a line...)

~~~
raptrex
me too, i would like to make something for posterous

